
GitHub Removes BSD2/3 Clause Licenses - deadgrey19
When creating a new repository on github.com (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;new), it is no longer possible to automatically generate BSD2&#x2F;3 clause licenses.
======
darkengine
They also don't have an option for GPLv2, because it would introduce
"cognitive overhead".
[https://github.com/github/choosealicense.com/issues/413](https://github.com/github/choosealicense.com/issues/413)

~~~
yc-kraln
I guess their users aren't really thinking types...

------
rurban
Huge bullshit. They have no idea about MIT vs BSD, and "cognitive overload" is
a non-argument. Removal didn't change anything to them, but a lot for their
users.

